

C-plus-Equality - gaius
https://github.com/FeministSoftwareFoundation/C-plus-Equality

======
vezzy-fnord
At last, a programming language to combat the pervasive misogyny and sexism of
this industry. This is a truly revolutionary example of forward thinking based
on decades of extensive research in sociology, feminist theory, egalitarian
philosophy and Marxism.

A language that is conscious of issues pertaining to the horrors of rape
culture, patriarchy and the solace of women's emotional sensitivity.

Bravo! This is a single step, but certainly one that will pave the way for a
new era of understanding.

Right now it's just macros for the C++ preprocessor, but all great things
start small.

------
burgeralarm
Hooray for trivializing _actual_ issues in tech. Oh, and a rape joke thrown in
for good measure.

Jesus.

~~~
vezzy-fnord
It's not trivializing anything.

It's a parody of views expressed by extreme social justice warriors, usually
associated with the Tumblr scene.

There's nothing inherently bad about rape jokes. They're a form of black
humor, but so is a lot of comedy. Humor is a coping mechanism. We often laugh
at things that deep down are quite disturbing, but are presented in such a
manner that we may calmly deal with uncomfortable ideas and find relief.

In fact, all great comedians are provocative and shocking to a degree. Lenny
Bruce, George Carlin, Bill Hicks, etc. If we were to follow the advice of
hypersensitive narcissists who insist that certain jokes offend them and
therefore shouldn't be told, that would pretty much be the death of it all.
Some jokes are _supposed_ to elicit disgust, unnerve or provoke. The most
masterful is one that offends you yet makes you laugh simultaneously.

~~~
sophacles
It is a parody of views expressed by extreme SJW folks. But it isn't a good
one. Some parodies just aren't funny because they push too many buttons - you
don't want to mock the sensical, reasonable bits of a view, just the parts
that are over the top. It's a fine line between ugly and funny when doing
parody.

There is also the part where a lot of discussions about this in many forums
have been of the "Oh it's just like all women want" and "all feminism is
inequality for reals" variety, and flat out denial of the "there's no such
thing as extreme SJW feminism and other types - it's just too impossible to
classify" \- suggesting it is appealing to a much different crowd than you
think it is.

~~~
vezzy-fnord
_you don 't want to mock the sensical, reasonable bits of a view, just the
parts that are over the top._

All of the views parodied here are over-the-top.

~~~
gaius
Like
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luce_Irigaray](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luce_Irigaray)

------
SmileyKeith
Looks like the contents of the readme is on Pastie[0] since it was flagged on
Github.

[0]: [http://pastie.org/pastes/8550897](http://pastie.org/pastes/8550897)

------
Karunamon
I didn't think anything about this topic could have any humor wrung out of it.

I was wrong.

On a more meta note, I don't foresee this topic doing too well, considering
HN's dislike of SJW nonsense and humor.

~~~
vezzy-fnord
I've noticed HN has a rather mixed outlook on SJWs.

A lot of people are very sympathetic and adamant, most are in the middle
ground and little are actually outright antagonistic. Of course many who
subscribe to extreme views see any bit of criticism as an attack, so it's hard
to measure it in that regard.

------
memracom
Hmmm I wonder if C+= is somehow related to C+@

------
WHITEPRIDE
I was raped 12 times today at my womyns studies class. This program really
helps me cope with the nightmares.

